# Shocked!



## Tracy Carter (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi

Please help.

I'm so confused!

Tuesday I went to the gp with a sore mouth, it had been sore for about a week & there were a couple of small ulcers on my tongue. The gp sent me for a blood test to check my vitamin levels (so I thought). On Thursday my mouth felt a lot worse & I saw a nurse, I've recently suffered a bereavement of a very close relative so I was quite emotional in the appointment - she spoke to me about that. She said my blood results were back but I would need to see a gp the following day as they hadn't been reported on. So yesterday, walked in to the gp, without taking a breathe she said, 'yes, you're diabetic'. I didn't even know I was being tested for it. She said my ferritin was high & my liver function & asked if I drink a lot (I don't, but did have a weekend away last week where I drunk a few small glasses of prossecco, maybe 6 over the whole weekend). I'm assuming it's type 2, she didn't actually say. I became very emotional & she was very unsympathetic, gave me no information, told me to have another blood test
next week & make an appointment with a diabetes nurse, oh & a prescription for metformin 500mg. Is this it? Literally no symptoms other than this blood result & sore mouth (which is actually feeling better).
I am overweight & since the birth of my daughter 2 years ago when I was very ill after delivery, I have gained around 3 stone. I've had a very stressful few months, but really don't understand this diagnosis.


----------



## Tracy Carter (Sep 9, 2017)

Should I seek a second opinion?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi Tracy, welcome to the forum  I'm sorry to hear this - particularly by the insensitive and unhelpful way your diagnosis was communicated to you  Were and test result numbers mentioned? I doubt the alcohol was a factor at all. It sounds like you are probably pretty run down with your recent stress and sad events, and I sometimes find I get mouth ulcers when I'm over tired and stressed. Try not to worry and see what the next test shows. Although diabetes is a serious condition it is something that can be managed well and doesn't have to have a negative impact on your life and health. It may be that you are 'borderline' which is why another test is required to confirm or dismiss, particularly given that you don't have other symptoms.

Please let us know how things go and if you have any questions, ask away


----------



## Tracy Carter (Sep 9, 2017)

Thank you Northerner. I just feel like it's such a slap in the face, I truly am gutted.
I'd prefer to manage it with diet but that option was not offered to me on Friday. She asked if I objected to taking medication & I replied, if I need it I will take it, but she didn't give me any other option. I know I needed to make some lifestyle changes & since the death of my Nan, who I was helping to look after, I was making steps towards this. I don't have any idea of numbers but I'm going to ask for the results on Monday.


----------



## Ditto (Sep 9, 2017)

Aren't these health professionals simply horrible. Grrr. 

I'm sorry for your loss Tracy and welcome to the forum though I know you don't really want to be here. You'll be okay though once you get the hang of it.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi Tracy and welcome to the forum ((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))) for the loss of your Nan.
I'm also very sorry for the news of your diabetes diagnoses was handled that was totally unacceptable imho.

Obviously it's your choice if you take the Metformin or not and your choice as to how you manage your diabetes.
Once you have the numbers perhaps then decide if you need to start the meds or whether you think you can get them down without the meds.

If you are in the UK you need to apply for a medical exemption card to entitle you to free prescriptions which can be picked up from your GP surgery.

When you are feeling a bit better in yourself then perhaps write a letter to your GP and tell her exactly how you felt with the way she imparted the info that you have diabetes and the complete lack of information given.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Sep 9, 2017)

I find the alcohol question is asked quite often (I've been seeing medical people a lot over the last 3 years, for several things).
Sorry you're having a bad time.


----------



## Tracy Carter (Sep 9, 2017)

Thank you all for your replies, really helps to not feel alone with this. I come out of the appointment & got myself together in the car & then called diabetes.org.uk & spoke to a lovely lady & today have lots of really good information through the post. I can't be selfish with this, I have children & a husband who depend on me. If I have to take medication to stay well then I will, but to me, trying to stay well the natural way is something I must attempt first. I am young enough to exercise & make positive changes to my diet, but I'm reading that cutting out carbs is the best thing to do, is that correct?


----------



## Tracy Carter (Sep 9, 2017)

Ralph-YK said:


> I find the alcohol question is asked quite often (I've been seeing medical people a lot over the last 3 years, for several things).
> Sorry you're having a bad time.


The gp mentioned liver disease.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi Tracy you don't need to cut out carbs completely just find the level that suits you personally.
Suspects are the white foods so think about pasta, rice, flour. Burgen bread is lovely the linseed and soya flavour and exercise is also very important.


----------



## Robin (Sep 9, 2017)

Tracy Carter said:


> The gp mentioned liver disease.


Don't panic! My liver function tests were elevated when I was first diagnosed, and my GP went straight down the liver disease route and referred me for an ultrasound, which showed nothing amiss. When my blood glucose levels were more under control, my liver function tests returned to normal, and the hospital diabetes clinic said it was just my liver 'getting angry' at high blood sugars. 
One word of caution though, my GP said she couldn't put me on Metformin, because it's contraindicated with liver disease. You might ask about that.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 9, 2017)

Tracy Carter said:


> The gp mentioned liver disease.


It's possible you have an enlarged liver which will go back to normal once your diabetes is under control.

Please do insist that you are given the full facts regarding the test results and what ever you do, do not be afraid of asking questions.


----------



## Tracy Carter (Sep 9, 2017)

Thank you. I'm really angry today, after the initial shock. I am going to put something in writing to the surgery, when my head is a bit clearer. This group is so positive, so glad it's the first thing I stumbled upon.


----------



## Tracy Carter (Sep 9, 2017)

& thank you all for taking time to respond & give me useful advice.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 9, 2017)

Tracy Carter said:


> Thank you. I'm really angry today, after the initial shock. I am going to put something in writing to the surgery, when my head is a bit clearer. This group is so positive, so glad it's the first thing I stumbled upon.


Good to hear Tracy  My Auntie got her diagnosis in a similar manner, and it's not necessary. As Sue says, find out where you stand with the numbers first. Most GPs/nurses will allow a period of 3 months before starting medication if the numbers are not too bad, to see if you can improve things in the interim. Have a read of Maggie Davey's letter to help put you in the picture about what it all entails. I'd also recommend getting a copy of Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker, which is an excellent, positive guide to these early months 

Like @Robin, I also had the 'liver disease' thing, but no actual problems once I got things under control


----------



## Tracy Carter (Sep 9, 2017)

Thank you - I will look investigate every avenue. I'm going to enjoy a day out for my sons birthday tomorrow & then concentrate on it on Monday.


----------



## Tracy Carter (Sep 10, 2017)

Hi again. 

I'm not saying I don't have it & I certainly meet some of the risk factors, but I just don't have any symptoms. I don't have a dry mouth, it actually feels like I'm having an allergic reaction, my mouth tingles inside & round my lips on the outside & I have a metallic taste. I'm not tired, I'm not peeing a lot, not losing weight, nothing to suggest diabetes, so today I'm really struggling with not only the way I've been told but also can they really diagnose from one blood test? Is that it? also can they test for it without even telling me they are testing for it (I would have gone in a little more prepared!)


----------



## Ljc (Sep 10, 2017)

Hi Tracy.  I have just read how you were informed when dx (diagnosed) imo that was dreadful  , I would put in a written complaint to the practice manager if I were you. 

Sadly we don't all have symptoms .   I had none at all, it was only discovered when a gp tested my urine for an infection. Turned out the uti was nothing to do with diabetes but everything to do with an infected kidney stone. 

Were you given the results of your blood test ?


----------



## Tracy Carter (Sep 10, 2017)

No, just told ferritin was high, liver function abnormal & I was diabetic. Could anything I'd eaten beforehand effect the result? I had the blood test straight after lunch. I know I'm probably in the denial stage, but I really can't make sense of this. I've decided not to take the metformin until I've spoken to someone I trust, but I will reduce my carb intake significantly. 
Yes, I will be making a complain to the practice manager, it's not the first time this particular gp has not been very professional.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Sep 10, 2017)

Tracy Carter said:


> Could anything I'd eaten beforehand effect the result?


If it was the HbA1c, then it's an average of the last 3 months. So what you've eaten over those 3 months taken together.


Tracy Carter said:


> I had the blood test straight after lunch.


Wouldn't show up if you had 3 Christmas puddings and 4kg of chocolate for lunch. Unless you have that all the time.


----------



## Tracy Carter (Sep 10, 2017)

My diet has been shocking over the last few months, I had been a carer for my Nan & she passed away from liver & pancreas cancer 4 weeks ago. I stayed with her through the night towards the end & then come home to deal with my house & children. Carbs have been my friend & craving I'm afraid to say. So I could have inadvertently induced this? I do seem to binge on carbs.


----------



## Ljc (Sep 10, 2017)

I am glad you are going to put in an official complaint. 
Have you an appointment to see the nurse about your diabetes? As they will be able to give you the results of your blood test esp the (I presume) the Hb1ac, which gives the average of our glucose level over the last 12 or so weeks. So what you've eaten just before the test won't make any difference.


----------



## Tracy Carter (Sep 10, 2017)

So one blood test gives you the average of the last few months?


----------



## Ralph-YK (Sep 10, 2017)

Tracy Carter said:


> So one blood test gives you the average of the last few months?


The HbA1c blood test yes. 3 months.


----------



## Ljc (Sep 10, 2017)

Tracy Carter said:


> So one blood test gives you the average of the last few months?


That's right. 
 Diagnosis does come as an awful shock ,but with the right info this is a manageable condition.


----------



## Tracy Carter (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi again everyone

My hba1c level is 48. I spoke to a doctor who discussed their other concerns, a year ago
my cholesterol was very high. They haven't tested it again but that will be done this week, she said I may need to start on cholesterol tablets. I am going to start the metformin 500mg once a day for a week then up the dose. My weight & diet is obviously the key issue here so I am going to take that in hand. I'm so disappointed in myself. All I have done for the last few years is put everyone above myself & now I'm paying the price for not looking after myself. I'm so grateful to you all for getting me through this weekend, I have been very tearful & coming on here & reading other people's stories & getting my questions answered has been a big help so Thank you.


----------



## Ljc (Sep 11, 2017)

Ah that's the reason I asked about your figures,  an Hb1ac of 48 only just puts you over the threshold of diabetes.
Pre diabetes is 42 to 47. I was 115 at dx .
I wonder what she meant by very high cholesterol, did she give you a breakdown of your cholesterol?
When you get the results of your next cholesterol test , do ask for a breakdown


----------



## Northerner (Sep 11, 2017)

Tracy Carter said:


> Hi again everyone
> 
> My hba1c level is 48. I spoke to a doctor who discussed their other concerns, a year ago
> my cholesterol was very high. They haven't tested it again but that will be done this week, she said I may need to start on cholesterol tablets. I am going to start the metformin 500mg once a day for a week then up the dose. My weight & diet is obviously the key issue here so I am going to take that in hand. I'm so disappointed in myself. All I have done for the last few years is put everyone above myself & now I'm paying the price for not looking after myself. I'm so grateful to you all for getting me through this weekend, I have been very tearful & coming on here & reading other people's stories & getting my questions answered has been a big help so Thank you.


Hi Tracy - 48 mmol/mol for the HbA1c test is very borderline, in fact it's the level that most diagnosed people try to achieve (or lower). I'm not suggesting you minimise your efforts in tackling it, of course, but just saying that it's not terrible, so try not to worry about it. I'm sure that, with extra vigilance regarding your diet and activity levels you will have every chance of reducing it  Also, cholesterol is more complex than often presented so it may not be as bad as presented - do you know your numbers there? Cholesterol levels often reduce if you reduce carbs and exercise regularly - it's not really related to the fat in foods you consume.

Personally, I am surprised that you are being put on metformin without first seeing how you can do with changes to diet and activity


----------



## Ljc (Sep 11, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Hi Tracy - 48 mmol/mol for the HbA1c test is very borderline, in fact it's the level that most diagnosed people try to achieve (or lower). I'm not suggesting you minimise your efforts in tackling it, of course, but just saying that it's not terrible, so try not to worry about it. I'm sure that, with extra vigilance regarding your diet and activity levels you will have every chance of reducing it  Also, cholesterol is more complex than often presented so it may not be as bad as presented - do you know your numbers there? Cholesterol levels often reduce if you reduce carbs and exercise regularly - it's not really related to the fat in foods you consume.
> 
> Personally, I am surprised that you are being put on metformin without first seeing how you can do with changes to diet and activity


Yes I'm rather supprised she's been put on Metformin at such a low Hb1ac.


----------



## Tracy Carter (Sep 11, 2017)

Thank you. Yes, she said just over borderline. She said the metformin may help me to lose weight. I'm a lot more positive knowing that number. She said my cholesterol may be 'familial' as the bad was high & the good was low. She asked about family history - none really that points to hereditary. This is the wake up call I needed & I am making the changes for a healthier future. Reducing carbs, sugar, upping my exercise..


----------



## Tracy Carter (Sep 11, 2017)

Do you think I should seek information  to improve things without medication?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 11, 2017)

Metformin has a reputation for causing gastric upsets, so if you find this is the case, ask your nurse/GP for the 'slow release' version  Have a read of the following link to understand how it works:

https://www.diabetesdaily.com/blog/2014/01/how-does-metformin-work/


----------



## Ljc (Sep 11, 2017)

Tracy Carter said:


> Do you think I should seek information  to improve things without medication?


I can only say what I would have done if my level was 48 at dx.

I would have asked for 3 months to try and sort it out without medication.
Lowered my carbohydrate intake, which by the way often aids weight loss
Got myself a glucose meter so I could test how the various carbohydrates affected me and enabled me to make informed choices rather than the dietary advise often given out to us.
But that's  me, you may well feel differently and that is absolutely fine ! 

If you want to give it a go , we can help with diet. Many of us here have opted for LCHF  low carb high fat. Try not to worry about the high fat bit, it's not eating loads if lard. , it's just a normal amount of good fats . Personally I don't touch anything that is not naturally low fat, ie I avoid low fat yougurts and have the normal ones.

If you interested in testing your own BG regularly, it's unlikely the NHS will provide a glucose meter or enough test strips, they usually say no it not necessary for a variety of silly reasons, if this is the case
Many here use the SD Codefree meter available directly from Homehealth , it's the ongoing cost of the testing strips you have to watch, high Street brands cost between £15 - £35 for 50. The Codefree costs around £8
http://homehealth-uk.com/all-products/codefree-blood-glucose-monitoring-system-mmoll-or-mgdl/
We use the mmol/l measurement in the uk. You're entitled to claim VAT relief.
You'll also need to buy more test strips and lancets as they only provide 10 in the starter kit .
First have a read of Test review adjust by Alan S
http://loraldiabetes.blogspot.co.uk/2006/10/test-review-adjust.html


----------



## Tracy Carter (Sep 11, 2017)

thank you, I'll have a read.


----------



## Tracy Carter (Sep 11, 2017)

I am keen to make the changes without medication. Definitely low carb/high (good) fat would be achievable with my lifestyle. I do enjoy a baked potato, can I still have one maybe once a week?


----------



## Ljc (Sep 11, 2017)

When you're ready have a read of , Jennifer's advise 
http://www.phlaunt.com/diabetes/14045524.php

Maggie Davies letter 
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/maggie-daveys-letter-to-newly-diagnosed-type-2s.61307/

For future reference you'll find find the above and more on the pinned (top) area of the , Newbies say hi here forum , the thread is called
Useful links for people new to diabetes. 
Just scroll down to the T2 section.


----------



## Beck S (Sep 11, 2017)

I have no advise but I understand your confusion - there's so much to get your head around.  Have the doctor's mentioned to you about seeing a dietitian?  I am hoping to see one soon so that I can sit down with someone and discuss all these questions I have face to face, maybe that would help you to be able to talk to someone like that.


----------



## Ljc (Sep 11, 2017)

Tracy Carter said:


> I am keen to make the changes without medication. Definitely low carb/high (good) fat would be achievable with my lifestyle. I do enjoy a baked potato, can I still have one maybe once a week?


We're all entitled to have a treat, It's just that we can't have them everyday.
Diabetes is different for all of us in what carbohydrates our bodies can and can't tolerate , ie we have one person here who has T2 who can eat lots of fruit with no problems, when most of us look on enviously.
A baked  spud once a week may be ok for you,  tbh  it depends how high it shoots your BG up to. 
Like everyone else here , their are some things I just can't do without, not one of us is an angel 

We have some innovative cooks on here who share there recipes on the recipe thread  
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/forums/recipes.21/
You'll find the above and loads more on the , Food/carbs queries and recipe thread
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/forums/food-carb-queries-recipes.4/


----------



## Bubbsie (Sep 12, 2017)

Tracy Carter said:


> I am keen to make the changes without medication. Definitely low carb/high (good) fat would be achievable with my lifestyle. I do enjoy a baked potato, can I still have one maybe once a week?


Tracy the first thing you must stop doing is blaming yourself...it isn't your fault...next I'd suggest you ask for a print out of your test results...then you can peruse them at your leisure...note the points you need to raise with your practice in your own environment...many surgeries have online access for patients to view their online records...order medication etc...I believe all are required to have them?...ask your GPs receptionist...agree with the others 48mmol is borderline...I am surprised they have started you on medication without discussing other options...with some diet/lifestyles you can bring your diabetes under good control...have you discussed whether to test your blood sugars yourself?...one way to see how what we eat affects our BGs...no wish to 'overload' you with too much reading material...but...can highly recommend the best book I have ever read on type 2...Type Two Diabetes The First Year by Gretchen Becker...herself a diabetic...takes you through her first year month by month...explains what type 2 is...how/why it develops...how best to manage it...is it our own fault (the answer is NO)...can we control it (the answer is yes)...should we test our BGs...the benefits of testing...please do try & get a copy...it changed my perspective on my diabetes...you can preview the book on Amazon before buying it...I am sorry to hear about your awful introduction to diabetes...but...not surprised...the 'politics' of diabetes can be a minefield...however...now you are here...you will find you can manage your condition...your GP & DSN...be involved in the decision making process...it takes a little time...it can/does get better...good luck...keep us updated.


----------



## Forgetful55 (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi Tracy

I was diagnosed with an HBa1c of 49 last February. Metformin was not mentioned at all just diet and exercise, I was then put on a Diabetes Education course and the Diabetic Nurse doing it said there was nothing I could do as I was not overweight. The course told us to eat loads of carbs and not much fat

. Being a bit of a rebel and getting lots of info from the nice folk  on here I cut back on my carbs cut out cake and puddings etc and upped my exercise  and three months later my Hba1c was down to 48 and my cholesterol was down from 6.2 to 5.7 had also lost nearly half a stone.

Got told by the same diabetic nurse I didn't need to lose any weight.. but am not that little I am nine stone but very small framed skinny arms and legs. When young my natural weight was about 7 and a half to 8.. (high metabolism).

I was led to believe by my target sheet given at the last Education session  that as long as my Hba1c was below 53 I was doing ok .. but others may know at what point metformin is started. I prefer not to take it unless I really have to.  Have to go for another blood test on Thursday so hoping it has gone down further or stayed on track. Don't worry too much as stress puts up our blood sugar (I know that from testing mine.. something else I was told not to do .. as it would only worry me!) Decided to ignore that advice too!!

Best wishes am sure you will do fine.


----------



## Maz2 (Sep 17, 2017)

Welcome to the Forum Tracy. I am glad you feel better having spoken with people here. 

I was diagnosed pre-diabetic last year and it came as a total shock.  In fact, it was only picked up because I was doing medical research and they picked it up and alerted my GP to a high fructose level. She asked for an hba1c and I was then sent for and told it was high and she would repeat it in 3 months.  It was 42.  I was totally devastated and told her I ate lots of fruit and veg and was unable to understand it as I had a good diet. She asked me how much fruit and I told her 6-7 pieces a day and she said it was far too much and to limit it to 3 max.  She gave me a booklet which was very helpful and told me to try not to worry and see what happened in three months.  I was not overweight, but normal weight. 

Three months later I had another test and had also had a full health check.  I was phoned by the Nurse who said I need not wait the two weeks to see her as results were back and I could go up the next day.  Now, I had worked for the NHS for 38 years, the last 21 for a surgeon and anaesthetist and I knew that they would not "see me tomorrow" unless something was wrong.  The nurse did not want to commit herself as they are not supposed to talk about it over the phone but I told her I knew something was wrong and I said "it's that hba1c isn't it?"  She admitted it had gone up.  I was really upset and went to see her the next day.  It was 43.  By then, I was underweight and had cut out lots of carbs.  The members of the Forum advised me it was not only fruit, but dried fruit, bread, pasta, rice, potatoes too so I cut those out and minimised the bread .  The Nurse told me not to worry too much as it was not my fault and she would send me on a Diabetes Prevention Programme which I agreed to. She was very kind and chatted to me for about 45 mins.  She must have been miles behind with her patients.  I had to see the GP the following week and he was very kind to me and said it was not my fault and, if I could not get it down and ended up with diabetes, they could help and it was very manageable but just to see what happened. He planned a repeat hba1c after 12 months which is the guideline for pre-diabetics. 

I went on the prevention programme and was told 2 fruit per day max.  Not keen on the "eat well" plate as too many carbs in my view.   Last 3 hba1cs done by the prevention group have been normal but keep increasing a bit so getting a bit jittery.  Bought a machine at the beginning and started recently to test so as to find out what is causing the trouble.  I have taken advice on here and now bought an SD Codefree as the strips for the Accu Check I have are expensive.

I am sorry to hear how you have been treated by your GP. It is not necessary and people need help. 

Not everyone has symptoms. My friend was diagnosed a couple of years back with no symptoms.  Another friend had no symptoms.  One of  my ex work colleagues is obese and my friend's brother is 30 stone and neither of them have diabetes.  My friend's hubby is underweight and he does so it is not weight in every case.


----------



## phonic2k (Sep 18, 2017)

You are not has high as I was(6.9%(52)), and only just in the diabetic range, so altering your diet, and adding exercise should help sort that out in no time. 

I would recommend you invest in a blood glucose meter so you can test and see what is happening and how your body reacts o food and exercise.Try and aim for 7.8mmol/l or lower 2 hours after eating. If it's still high, you can use a 10-15 fast walk after eating to help use up excess glucose and increase insulin sensitivity.  Exercise is an amazing tool, and help me reverse it.

All things are possible, I wish you all the best.


----------



## Jangles (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi Tracy

When I was diagnosed last year I had  (in part) gone to the doctor with a sore mouth /sore palette  . I never thought for a moment that it would be diabetes as it's not a symptom you hear of. Once my bg was under control my mouth problem disappeared!


----------



## Maz2 (Sep 19, 2017)

I have started testing and I have only had one reading that went above 7.7 which was when I had sausage.  it went from 5.9 to 12.4!!!! I knew it was sausage because I checked the other foods in meals later over the next two weeks with no problems.  I try to have a little walk for a few minutes after each meal if I don't have an exercise class so hope that is helping a bit.


----------



## phonic2k (Sep 19, 2017)

Maz2 said:


> I have started testing and I have only had one reading that went above 7.7 which was when I had sausage.  it went from 5.9 to 12.4!!!! I knew it was sausage because I checked the other foods in meals later over the next two weeks with no problems.  I try to have a little walk for a few minutes after each meal if I don't have an exercise class so hope that is helping a bit.



Are you testing 2 hours from eating? Even if it says sausage, it's always wise check the ingredients for nasties.   Meat should have zero carb content.


----------



## Ljc (Sep 19, 2017)

I go for black farmer pork sausages they have around 1.0 g carbs per 100g . They're about 90% meat and I think they are yummy.


----------



## Maz2 (Sep 21, 2017)

phonic2k said:


> Are you testing 2 hours from eating? Even if it says sausage, it's always wise check the ingredients for nasties.   Meat should have zero carb content.


Yes, it was two hours after.  I checked the ingredients as it was a supermarket sausage and, although it said 80 percent meat, there were also wheat products, emulsifiers, additives etc.  Am very careful now with processed meats and checking ingredients in them.


----------



## Beck S (Sep 22, 2017)

It gives me an excuse to always buy the 'posh' sausages now when we go shopping, but I've definitely noticed I don't really spike after eating them.  And I still get to eat sausages.


----------

